# Comprobar las baterias de un SAI.



## Morpheo1983 (Dic 14, 2007)

Hola a todo el mundo:

Es la primera vez que entro en un foro de este estilo, pero necesito algo de ayuda.

El caso es que tengo un SAI que ha dejado de funcionar. Hasta hace poco no habia dado ningún problema pero de repente empezó a pitar continuamente y cuando lo encendemos sigue igual.
Al abrirlo, he comprobado que la batería esta a 9 V (cuando debería dar 12 V). Si le cambio la batería por una nueva funciona todo perfectamente por lo que descarto que sea tema de sobreintensidades o de placa. Mi pregunta es la siguiente:

¿¿*El problema puede venir por no haber hecho la previa carga total de las baterías*??

Me estrañaría que fuese eso, porque la carga total es "recomendable" pero de ahí a que si no se hace el SAI fallé al poco tiempo... (no tiene ni 3 meses de funcionamiento!).

Bueno, espero haberme explicado con claridad. Agradeceré cualquier información.

Gracias!


----------



## puchito_cz (Abr 5, 2008)

Hola:
 Mirando tu mensaje recordaba algunas cosas. Por ejemplo el SAI lo tienes desde hace solo tres 
 meses pero si este estuvo almacenado durante un periodo mayor, digamos 7 u 8 meses, sin  
 que se usara y conectara a linea para que las baterias reciban carga, esta puede ser una 
 causa de que ya esten agotadas. Tambien puede ser posible que tenga algun problema en 
 el circuito de carga de baterias y nunca las cargara hasta que se agoto su autonomia, 
 maxime si tenia un uso frecuente de generacion con la baterias en uso.
 Por ultimo, tener en cuenta que cada fabricante de baterias establece parametros de carga 
 para lograr el mayor ciclo de vida util de las mismas; de ello se forma el criterio de diseño  
 que sigue el fabricante del SAI para el cargador de baterias,  esto para determinar el 
 regimen de carga a que seran sometidas; desde luego, cumpliendose esto no hay problema 
 alguno con lograr la carga total. Por ejemplo una bateria, de las llamadas plomo seco, marca  
 YUASA 12V/7AH  debe ser cargada a un regimen de carga lenta con un valor de corriente 
 equivalente al 10% de su corriente nominal(7AH),, es solo un eljemplo ok!
 Tambien puedes medir en los bornes de las baterias conectadas al SAI si el valor de voltaje   
 sube cuando hay presencia de linea de AC en la entrada del SAI y se estan cargando las 
 baterias (Multimetro digital, voltaje de DC). El caso correcto mostrara este voltaje subiendo 
 hasta un valor ligeramente por encima del voltaje nominal de la bateria y despues se 
 desconectara el cargador. Con un amperimietro en serie con el borne positivo de la bateria  
 se puede observar la corriente de carga que esta entregando en ese momento eln cargador 
 de baterias.

 Espero poder ayudarte en algo a solucionar este problema. 

  Saludos!


----------



## Morpheo1983 (Abr 7, 2008)

Hola otra vez,

muchas gracias por la respuesta. Me has aclarado bastante las dudas que tenía al respecto. Espero que no vuelva a pasarnos .

Gracias de nuevo,
Saludos!


----------



## mccj1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hola a todos. Pues esa es mi pregunta: Como puedo comprobar esta batería?. Mi SAI ha dejado de funcionar 
y yo creo que el problema es porque la bateria se ha agotado, voltaje me da pero creo que no el suficiente.
me pone que es de 12v 7.0 Ah. y esta a 12.8v.  Como puedo comprobar que puede sacar los 7.0 Ah?.
Gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2008)

sacandolos


----------



## mccj1 (Oct 30, 2008)

no te entiendo. La bateria la tengo ya fuera, my pregunta es : como puedo comprobar que realmente el sai carga la bateria?. Sabeis cualdes son la tension que le entra a la bateria cuando se está cargando?. Como puedo comprobar si la bateria no aguanta un corte de red electrica?.
Gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2008)

si quieres saber si hay carga en la bateria deebes sacarla.
como se saca la carga de una bateria ?
le conectas una carga y medis paramentros :

traduccion :
cargas la bateria y luego la sacas y le pones una lampara de valor conocido, medis el tiempo y asi obtenes tu respuesta.
una carga posible es la que ya posee la SAI .
como comentario : 
Vflote de una bat de 12v es de 13,7v tipico 

pregunta: tenes idea de algo de electronica o electricidad  ?


----------



## mccj1 (Oct 31, 2008)

Algo pero poco.
1ra pregunta: ¿Me quieres decir que le ponga una lampara se 21W y mida el tiempo que está encendida?
2da pregunta: ¿Como comenté antes, la batería  tiene 12.8 V y tu dices que tiene que tener 13.7 V, entonces ésta batería está muerta, no?
3ra pregunta: ¿Que Voltaje tendría que dar el transformador para poder cargar la bateria? (a ver si el problema va a ser del transformador que no carga lo suficiente).

Ah, gracias Fernando por ayudarme.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 31, 2008)

para mi con 12,8v no es carga plena.

el cargador deberia entegar mas

PERO si tiene 12,8v esta con carga , no es que este muerta.

ese equipo deberia verlo alguien que sepa.
ALGO MUY IMPOERTANTE y sencillo , :
es una bateria comun ? 
tiene mas de 3 años ?
listo, afuera, es la bateria .


con la tension NO te das cuenta si almacena carga:

bateria out: se carga rapido ............y se descarga rapido tambien.

bateria ok : demora en cargarse, segun la Icarga.
y como almacena energia tambien demorara en descargarse.



tarea de un tecnico:
verificar por un lado si el cargador esta ok.
y ver si la bateria esta ok.

saludos


----------



## mccj1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Gracias


----------



## J.J.Dandy (Sep 22, 2018)

Hola, buenas noches!!!
OS agradecería que me pudieseis aconsejar sobre mi SAI.
Hace unos pocos días, se me apagó cuando estaba trabajando con el pc. Nunca me lo había hecho. Hasta ahora, ha cumplido perfectamente. Tiene unos 8 años. Es un Unitek Alpha 1200w de sistema interactivo (in line) con dos baterías. Hará unos dos años que le cambié las dos baterías. Esta tarde, las he puesto a cargar y probar para ver si mantienen la carga (ver en qué estado están), para ir descartando componentes, e intentar llegar a la causa del problema ( si es que me vale la pena repararlo).
Me mosquea bastante que puedan ser las baterías, ya que el propio sai debería cargarlas, pero estaban bajas de carga.
Si con baterías en buena carga ( bien subiendo la carga de éstas con el cargador o cambiándolas por otras) siguiese apagándose, podría ser el transformador? ( es una pregunta muy genérica, muchas cosas podrían ser imagino), pero es para saber por donde puedo seguir si no es problema de baterías.
Gracias!!
Un saludo!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2018)

Primero verifica las baterías , que si ya tienen dos años están cerca de su caducidad.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero verifica las baterías , que si ya tienen dos años están cerca de su caducidad.


Sip...la baterías actuales *NECESARIAMENTE hay que cambiarlas en forma preventiva cada dos años*.
Si son de marca como Yuasa pueden aguantar un mas, pero como el fabricante solo da dos años de garantía...pues lo mismo.


----------



## J.J.Dandy (Sep 23, 2018)

Hola, buenos días!!!
Muchísima gracias por responder, Dosmetros y Dr.Zoidberg.
Las baterías las compré en junio de 2016; me temo que poca o ninguna vida le queda.
Ayer, sobre las 3 puse a cargar una de ellas y aun no está a plena carga (mucho tiempo me parece).
Las baterías son de Agm de alta descarga Heycar de 12v y 9 amperios, de plomo.
Voy a seguir con la carga todo el día, a ver si las puedo recuperar. Voy a cambiar la opción del cargador, para poner la opción Agm.
Os voy informando. 

Hasta este momento, una de las baterías sigue sin coger su carga completa (el cargador es un ctek mxs 5.0 que tiene 8 fases; cuando llega a la 7, estaría totalmente cargada, pero no pasa de la 3). Creo que debo cambiarlas, ¿Pensáis igual? En el manual aparece que lleva una protección de batería sobre-descargada: El SAI se apaga automáticamente cuando el voltaje está bajo y el LED de BATERÍA está encendido. Os hago una pregunta:
- Al SAI tengo conectado: la torre del pc, el monitor y un amplificador de auriculares de 24w. El funcionamiento del sai interactivo es (según he visto en el manual del sai: "La potencia de la línea de CA sigue siendo la fuente de alimentación principal, y la batería
es la secundaria. Cuando la línea de alimentación está funcionando, el inversor / convertidor carga
la batería; cuando la energía falla, opera en reversa."
He echado un vistado al transformador de este sai (os adjunto una foto)





¿Mejoraría la "pureza" de la corriente (más limpia, mas estable) que le llegaría a los componentes que tengo conectados si cambiase el transformador (que imagino, no lo sé, debe ser convencional) a otro de mayor calidad? (ayer estuve mirando transformadores y he visto transformadores monofásicos de aislamiento, seguridad y separación o maniobra en el que el primario esta completamente aislado del secundario) (quizás estoy diciendo una "burrada" como una casa) o ¿o mejor, dejo el sai con su transformador, que la mejora sería mínima o ninguna? Gracias. Un saludo,


----------



## peperc (Sep 23, 2018)

J.J.Dandy dijo:


> Hola, buenas noches!!!
> OS agradecería que me pudieseis aconsejar sobre mi SAI.
> Hace unos pocos días, se me apagó cuando estaba trabajando con el pc.
> Un saludo!!



se te apago habiendo energia de la red ??
si es asi, pues es raro



J.J.Dandy dijo:


> H
> . Nunca me lo había hecho. Hasta ahora, ha cumplido perfectamente. Tiene unos 8 años.



esto lo escuche muchas vecs y aca les mando un ejemplo "humano" .
PUES, QUE TENGO UN GUARDIA DE SEGURIDAD, EL CUAL LLEVA 8 AÑOS Y HA CUMPLIDO PERFECTAMETNE , PERO EL OTRO DIA ENTRARON UNOS LADRONES Y SE ROBARON TODO , NO ENTIIENDO QUE PASA AQUI (  en lso 8 años anteriores nunca fue puesto a prueba, ni un gato entro en el edificio y el guardia ese de seguridad quizas jamas sirvio para nada ) ... pero como nunca fue puesto a prueba, pues.... anduvo siempre perfecto, cumplidoir .
jaaaaa

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
lo "piola" para no adivinar ( leo tu mensaje y estas rpetendiendo adivinar) , es que pongas mediciones ¿ no te parece logico??
por ejemplo:
saque esta bateria  y medi y me daba ... tantos voltios.
luego la puse a cargar y medi apenas la puse a cargar y me da tantos voltios en CC y aproveche y medi ese transformador el cual tienes entre ojos sin motivo alguno y su tension de salida es de tantos voltios  en ca .

luego de 12 horas medi ambos de nuevo y me dan tantos voltios ...

como que asi tendras una respuesta mas "tecnica" y menos "astrologica" .
no te parece ??


----------



## J.J.Dandy (Sep 23, 2018)

Hola,¡¡¡
Gracias peperc por tu respuesta.
Así es, se apagó habiendo energía en la red. A mí tambien me sorprende; es lo que comento más arriba "*La potencia de la línea de CA sigue siendo la fuente de alimentación principal, y la batería es la secundaria*. Cuando la línea de alimentación está funcionando, el inversor / convertidor carga la batería; cuando la energía falla, opera en reversa."  Pero la explicación que le encuentro es lo que he leído en el manual " El SAI se apaga automáticamente cuando el voltaje está bajo y el LED de BATERÍA está encendido. (os adjunto foto de la parte del manual donde aparece) (Aparece en "Protección de batería sobre-descargada"). Imagino que debe ser por esa protección.







¿qué opinais respecto a lo que comento de los distintos tipos de transformadores?

Muchas gracias¡¡

Un saludo,


----------



## pandacba (Sep 23, 2018)

La vida de las baterías no es eterna si pasaron de dos años  como ya te han indicado hay que cambiarlas si o si
No quieras inventar la pólvora


----------



## peperc (Sep 23, 2018)

quizas lo que quiere decir ( y es logico ) es que el SAI se apaga  CUANDO LA BATERIA ESTA EN USO  o sea no hay 220v y la bateria cae a un valor minimo.
es razonable ya que cualquier equipo protege a al bateria contra descargas excesivas.

*a ver, vamos desde cero, que seria lo mas sano de todo , pero muy muy sano:*

tenes tester ?? amperimetro y voltimetro en CC ??


----------



## J.J.Dandy (Sep 23, 2018)

Hola, buenos días!!!
He pedido unas baterías nuevas (marca yuasa). 
He estado "mareando la perdiz"; lo siento.
Cuando enciendo el sai sin conectarlo a la toma de corriente, sí que se enciende el aviso de batería sin carga o con poca; aviso que no salta cuando está conectado a la red.
He pensado que puede ser aconsejable ponerlas a cargar cuando las reciba, por si han estado meses en almacén y han perdido algo de carga.
No tengo tester, pero muchas gracias, peperc.
Muchas gracias a todos!!!
Un saludo!!


----------



## J.J.Dandy (Sep 25, 2018)

Hola, buenas noches!!!

Ésta tarde me han llegado las baterías y el sai funciona.
Planteé una pregunta sobre el transformador, pero como lo primero era saber si era problema de batería, lo del transformador quedó aparcado.
La pregunta era si cambiándolo mejoraría la "pureza" de la corriente ( más limpia, mas estable). Tengo conectados un pc, su monitor y un amplificador de auriculares de 24w. Imagino que el transformador será convencional ( creo que así se llaman). La idea sería cambiar a otro monofásico de aislamiento, seguridad y separación o maniobra donde el primario esta aislado del secundario; bueno, por ese o por otro que veáis conveniente.
O mejor dejar el sai como está? ( si el cambio en un sai no supone una mejora "sustancial)
Muchas gracias!!
Un saludo
( OS adjunto foto del transformador que saca de fábrica)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 25, 2018)

Hola, quieres cambiar el transformador del sistema interno del SAI?
No le veo mucho sentido, no vas a mejorar prácticamente nada, ya fue diseñado y desarrollado para esa función. Lo único que podrías mejorar sería la eficiencia, utilizando los mejores materiales, tanto del núcleo cómo del devanado. Pero el costo de materiales más el armado puede salir el costo de un SAI cómo el tuyo.
Y todo por obtener quizás un 5% más de rendimiento?


----------



## J.J.Dandy (Oct 3, 2018)

Hola, buenas tardes¡¡
Muchas gracias, Gudino por responderme¡¡. Perdón por responderos tan tarde, he estado un poco liado; lo siento¡¡

Bueno, apenas tengo conocimientos de electrónica, y en tema de transformadores estoy totalmente pez.

Pensé que mejorando el transformador, habría un cambio importante en el SAI. (no tengo ni idea de la calidad del transformador que lleva, pero por el precio del SAI imagino que no será gran cosa; creo recordar que el SAI estuvo por 200 ó 300 euros, incluídas las dos baterias, software, etc, poco debe quedar para un transformador "decente"; pero no lo sé).

Estoy a lo que me aconsejeis, si sólo consigo un 5%, mejor dejarlo con el que lleva.

Quiero daros a todos las gracias¡¡¡. Me llegaron las dos baterías, las puse a cargar antes de colocarlas en el SAI y ¡¡vuelta a la vida¡¡ ¡¡a tirar algún año más¡¡. Gracias por vuestra ayuda¡¡

Un saludo¡¡¡


----------



## J.J.Dandy (Nov 10, 2018)

Hola, buenas tardes¡¡¡¡

¿me podrías resolver unas dudas que tengo?

Os comento: tengo un SAI Unitek Line Interactive modelo 1200 LCD (de mayo de 2009; hace un par de meses le cambié las dos baterías que lleva; es el segundo cambio de baterías).
Le tengo conectado varios aparatos y no sé si me abré pasado en conectar tanto cacharro.
- Pc: Intel Quad Core q9300 (2.5@3.3 sin tocar voltajes), Fuente de 850w(SOLYTECH 850 W SL-8850 EPS; 100-240 v ac; 60/50 Hz; 14/7 A; os adjunto foto),  gráfica GEFORCE GTX 460 SE, tres discos duros (un ssd y dos mecánicos). No suelo exigirle mucho; trabajo con programas de gestión, contabilidad, navegadores, Officce.
- Monitor NEC : en el manual pone 47w en funcionamiento normal, (80w al máximo).
- Amplificador de auriculares: 24w.
- Monitor Iiyama: 52w según el manual.

En el sai he leído P.F. (VA/W)=0.5; aquí me pierdo, porque imagino que suministrará 600w como máximo.

Por precaución, he desconectado el Iiyama (que es el más antiguo) para quitarle carga. Entiendo que sería 850w+47w+24w (sin el Iiyamma) = 921 w ¿sería correcto?

¿me faltan watios de SAI? ¿cómo puedo saber si va forzado? (a veces, hace un ruido, pero muy leve, el mismo que hace cuando se va la corriente y entra la batería; ese mismo ruido lo hace a veces sin faltar corriente). ¿le desconecto algo más?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos,


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 10, 2018)

Hola, al parecer el equipo SAI parece ser de 1200VA. Aclara que para una carga con Factor de Potencia(P.F.) 0.5, lo máximo que puedes cargar son 600W.
Habría que ver, si tú fuente de PC, tiene corrector de PF activo. 
Acaso el SAI, indica algún inconveniente?


----------



## capitanp (Nov 10, 2018)

Hace falta que nos digas que tension de linea tienes y si el sai interactivo se activa en bajas tensiones para saber si esta regulando todo el tiempo o esta en by-pass


----------



## J.J.Dandy (Nov 10, 2018)

Muchas gracias, Gudino Roberto duberlin y Capitanp por responderme.

He estado navegando un rato por internet para ver si encontraba algo. (el pc lo compré a finales de 2008; además, parece, bajo mi ignorancia, no es una marca muy conocida).

He encontrado varias cosas: (no estoy seguro de que sean de esta fuente)

- Por un lado: (lo he sacado de un foro)

fuente alimentacion atx 850w sli solytec


FUENTE ALIMENTACION ATX 850W SLI SOLYTECH
P/N: 850SO204/SL-8850EPS

Potencia: 850W
Eficiencia: 70%
Factor: ATX
Tipo: PFC Activo
Ventilador: 1 ventilador => 14x14cm
Conectores: principal de 20-24p/12v de 4p
Molex => 7 / Molex Sata => 2 / VGA => 2 (6 pin)

Otros: interruptor / maya protectora / APTA PARA SLI
modular => se pueden conectar solo los cables que se vayan a usar

Garantía
Duración: 2 años 

- Por otro: (la de ésta dirección me parece mejor o posterior a la mía).
https://clearesult5.sharepoint.com/...ue&slrid=b514a19e-805a-7000-fab8-79d93b4ab8d2

- Por otro:  (ésta tambíen me parece mejor que la mía).

https://clearesult5.sharepoint.com/...ue&slrid=8f14a19e-7089-7000-5878-c80eb35b58fc

Entiendo que sí tiene corrector de PF Activo.

El SAI no indica nada raro (lo único, y no sé si sería raro es ese ruido suave; igual que cuando se va la corriente y entra en corriente de batería ). 

Tengo 220v (soy de Murcia, España; por si este dato ayuda). No he medido nunca la tensión real que tenemos en casa (hace años, era bastante más baja; con quejas a la electrica, la subieron pero nunca la he medido).

He buscado en el manual si el SAI se activa en bajas tensiones, pero no lo encuentro (os adjunto una foto de la parte del manual donde aparecen las especificaciones técnicas; tambien un pdf del manual del modelo posterior, ).
El modelo del SAI es ALPHA . serie PS 1200 VA.

Perdonadme que no aporte más datos o no os responda a las preguntas de forma concreta; se muy poco de SAI y de electrónica. 

¿busco algo más?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda¡¡¡


Un saludo¡¡¡¡


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 10, 2018)

Bien, me llama la atención según los datos que ofreces. Que siendo una fuente con PFC tenga tan sólo el 70% de eficiencia, en fin.
Suponiendo  que la fuente esté trabajando al
80% con una eficiencia del 70% el SAI debe proporcionar 970W aprox. Si su P.F. es de .95  
Serían 1020VA, más el resto de carga(monitor) digamos unos 100VA finales
En total el SAI entregaría 1120VA.
Está relativamente cercano a su máxima potencia.
Si no requieres de gráfica, retira la placa de video, y el resto de accesorios, sólo deja la CPU y un monitor.


----------



## J.J.Dandy (Nov 11, 2018)

Gracias, Gudino Roberto por responderme y por la aclaración.
También veo raro que la fuente tenga el 70% de eficiencia, ( en los dos enlaces de abajo, la eficiencia es mejor; hace un tiempo, estuve buscando datos de la fuente, preguntando en foros, pero encontré información distinta y lo dejé; no es una fuente muy común; mi error fue no pedir su manual cuando compré el pc)
Te hago algunas preguntas:
-80% con una eficiencia del 70% el SAI debe proporcionar 970W aprox. : me podrías decir, por favor, como se calcula ese dato? ( no sé llegar a él)
- entiendo que el P.F. del sai es el 0.5 (que detallo más arriba) , sería 0.5 y no .95? O te refieres a otro dato?

(Me parece que me va a tocar quitar el amplificador de auriculares o cambiar de sai y dejar éste para un equipo secundario; pero no me quiero anticipar)

Muchas gracias!!!!
Saludos!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 11, 2018)

Bien, veamos.
Si la fuente puede entregar 850W. Y tiene una eficiencia del 70%, significa que está consumiendo de la red 1214W máximo!
Pero es de suponerse que no está trabajando al 100%, sino un estimativo del 80% para ser realistas. Entonces la potencia consumida será de 970W. (Regla de tres simple)
Y para aclarar, el SAI no tiene un P.F. de 0.5
Sino la carga que se conecte a él!
Estime un Cosphi de .95 para la fuente que tiene P.F.C.! porque es un valor que uno esperaría, pero podría ser .90 o .98 depende de la calidad de la fuente.


----------



## J.J.Dandy (Nov 13, 2018)

Hola, buenas noches!!!
Muchas gracias, Gudino Roberto por responder (una vez más) y por las aclaraciones. Perdón por no responder yo antes.
Te entiendo la primera explicación ( por favor, ten en cuenta que mis conocimientos de electrónica son casi nulos).
Entiendo que el sai puede suministrar 600 w. máximo; entonces, con la fuente al 80% (1214w); me faltan watios y aquí es donde imagino que me estaré equivocando.
He pensado aguantar este sai hasta agotar las baterías; después, lo pasaría a un pc secundario que consume menos watios. Como ves si dejo en este pc " principal" el pc y el monitor y quito el segundo monitor y el amplificador? Qué debería conectar al sal? ( no suelo exprimir el pc, suelo utilizar programas de contabilidad, navegador y poco más; tiro poco de tarjeta gráfica)
Para un futuro sai, sobre qué VA debería moverme ( para un pc de los mismos watios +/-, esos dos monitores y amplificador? Ves alguna marca o marcas de más calidad? Mejor interactivo u online para un equipo como el que tengo?
Gracias por la ayuda.
Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 13, 2018)

No hombre, estás mezclando las cosas.
Por favor vuelve a leer todo lo que escribí así no tengo que repetir.
El SAI  entrega 600W con un Cosphi de .5 (tu fuente de PC tiene P.F.C., así que lo más probable que el Cosphi sea superior a .9!!!!
Pero si el Cosphi es 1, entrega 1200W!!!
Y quién determina el Cosphi?? Lo determina el tipo de carga!
Y si hubiese una carga con un Cosphi extremadamente bajo cómo 0.2 pues la max potencia que podría entregar el SAI sería de 240W!
(P=VA x Cosphi)
Potencia es producto entre potencia aparente (VA) y Cosphi


----------



## J.J.Dandy (Nov 16, 2018)

Hola, ¡¡¡¡
Mil gracias, Gudino Roberto¡¡¡ Muchas gracias por la explicación, tío¡¡
Me he "repasado" los correos para tener, si no los conceptos claros (por mi nivel de conocimientos en electrónica), pero que se me queden más o menos claros datos y valores que debo tener en cuenta para saber qué  SAI necesito, dependiendo de la fuente (de su eficiencia) y del resto de componentes que le conecte.
Primera regla de tres:

850w ___________ 70% 
x _________________ 80% 

x = 971w; dato de uno de los componentes que se conecta al SAI.
Potencia = VA X Cosphi
971w=VAx0,95
VA=971/0,95
VA=1022
El monitor; ponemos 100VA.
Total de la carga conectada al SAI = 1022+100 = 1122; cerca de 1200VA.

En toda esta ecuación, no utilizo el Factor de Potencia (0.5) del SAI ¿es así?; si es así, ¿donde me limita?
Los datos que sí que creo que mas "influyen" son el Cosphi de la fuente (o de lo que conecte al SAI; vamos, cualquier carga que tenga el SAI) y la eficiencia de ese componente que se le conecta (en el caso de la fuente, supongamos un 70%).
¿en qué debo fijarme en una fuente? -en su eficiencia (en las reviews que he leído sobre fuentes sí encuentro ese dato fácilmente; que si Silver, Gold, Platinum, Titanium); pero nunca (lógicamente, aún no lo sabía) me he parado en buscar el Cosphi de esa fuente. 
Aquí pongo un enlace de una reviews; sí que está ese dato:

Corsair SF600 Platinum Review

Saludos¡¡¡


----------



## J.J.Dandy (Jun 22, 2019)

Hola, buenas tardes a todos¡¡¡

El otro día abrí mi SAI para comprobar la carga de las baterías y, de paso, conectarlas a un cargador para que estén a plena carga (aunque tienen unos 5/6 meses, no estaban al 100%). 
Este SAI tiene unos 10 años. Al abrirlo, me encontré con que en las soldaduras de la placa el estaño había soltado un poco de polvillo. Lo limpié con una brocha y cerré el UPS; pero no sé si será indicativo de que ya está para cambiarlo o es normal.







El SAI es un  Unitek Alpha 1200sx; lleva dos baterías de 12v. 7ah Yuasa.
(anteriormente, abrí un hilo porque dejo de funcionar, pero cambié las baterías y solucionado).

Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 22, 2019)

Antes de que esto vaya a moderación, te contesto que esa chapuza de acabado es normal hoy en día, sobre todo desde que prohibieron el plomo en el estaño. 
He abierto aparatos que tenían múltiples fallos y con sólo limpiar y reapasar *todas* las soldaduras han quedado perfectos. 

Saludos.


----------



## J.J.Dandy (Jun 22, 2019)

Hola!!!
Gracias, Pinchaválvulas por tu respuesta!!
Como o con que producto/s me aconsejais limpiarlo? Pasando una brocha sería suficiente?
Cuándo le cambié las baterías, usé un spray para limpiar contactos de residuo cero, pero no sé si es lo más idóneo...
He tenido un router encima del sai, justo en la zona donde está en peor estado. Podría haber sido por el calor que despide el router.?
Repasar te refieres a con un soldador de estaño reforzar los puntos de soldadura en mal estado?
Saludos y gracias!!!


----------



## belinea2 (Jun 22, 2019)

Yo no me preocuparía si aún funciona. Te iba a decir que esas baterías de yuasa cuando se rompen desprenden un polvo blanco parecido, pero  no es el caso. 
Una persona muy experimentada en reparación electrónica una vez me dijo que los restos de flux de las soldaduras con el paso del tiempo (o por calor o lo que sea) se hace conductor. No se si ese polvo será eso o lo que dice pinchaválvulas del estaño sin plomo (RoHS).
En la empresa en la que trabajo limpiamos las pcb con cepillo y alcohol de quemar. También venden unos sprays, basados en alcohol, con un cepillo incorporado y que limpian restos de flux de las soldaduras muy bien, pero son un poco caros.  
Por último una capa de barniz (con spray lo más cómodo si no hay conectores) y te quitas problemas de humedad.
Lo de repasar las soldaduras con soldador antes de nada, nunca viene mal.
Saludos!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 22, 2019)

Brocha corta o cepillo de dientes y alcohol isopropílico y quedan como nuevas. Una mano de flux o barníz específico después de la limpieza para evitar corrosión por la humedad, grasas u otros posibles causantes de daños.
Lo del flux conductor con el tiempo no lo había oido, el pegamento rápido super glue si tengo comprobado que se vuelve conductor y ocasiona averías, así como algunos tipos de siliconas usadas para inmovilizar componentes en las placas.  

Los últimos aparatos que he visto venían decentes en cuanto a soldaduras y limpieza, aunque siempre me quedo con ganas de repasar soldaduras con falta de brillo. Los primeros aparatos que ví tras prohibir el estaño con plomo sí venían con las placas cubiertas de restos blanquecinos y polvo de estaño. Quizás les pilló la ley de improviso y no pudierón-quisieron adaptar o sustituir la maquinaria, pues se necesita mas calor para derretir el estaño.

Nota: el flúx casero que se encuentra documentado en el Foro, funciona muy bien, tanto para soldar como para "barnizar" la zona de soldaduras de la placa.


----------



## belinea2 (Jun 22, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Lo del flux conductor con el tiempo no lo había oido


Sí. A mí no me ha tocado ninguna avería de este tipo, pero me lo dijo el responsable de reparaciones de una empresa grande a nivel mundial cuando hacía las prácticas del fp. Y puesto que todas las reparaciones pasaban por él, entiendo que conoce las averías más extrañas. Siempre que se hacían soldaduras, mandaba limpiar el flux para evitar reparaciones futuras en garantía. Era bastante rígido con esto.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> el pegamento rápido super glue si tengo comprobado que se vuelve conductor y ocasiona averías


Cierto. Yo también he visto bastantes veces pegamentos que sujetan condensadores que se vuelven “conductores”. Cuando los aplicas son transparentes y a los años vuelven oscuros, carbonizados y conductores. En unos milímetros algunos kilo ohms, suficiente para provocar averías difíciles de diagnosticar.  He podido comprobar que es por el calor, ya que solo pasa encima de disipadores, mientras que en el resto de lugares de la misma placa sigue siendo transparente. Supongo que cada pegamento es un mundo...


----------



## J.J.Dandy (Jun 23, 2019)

Hola, buenas tardes!!!
Muchísimas gracias, pinchavalvulas y belinea2 por vuestra ayuda, aclaraciones, recomendaciones y sinceridad!!! 
En casa tengo alcohol de 96 grados, del que se utiliza para curar las heridas, pero podría buscar isopropilico en alguna farmacia o tienda de electrónica. Seria echar unas gotas en la placa y rápidamente pasar la brocha corta o un cepillo de dientes.
Tengo barniz, pero para madera, podría servir? En qué sección del foro puedo encontrar el flux casero?
Saludos!!!


----------



## frica (Jun 23, 2019)

*Hola J.J. Dandy. *El isopropílico yo no lo encontré en farmacias ("Que si no lo venden" "que lo podrían pedir a un labotatorio y traer un frasco de 1 litro"...). Yo conseguí 5 ml de una tienda de informática a donde fui a preguntar. En esta tienda reparaban aparatos informático y el hombre se enrollo y me dijo que si le traía algún frasco de estos de 5 ml que tienen difusor gota a gota, que no le importaba de llenarme el bote. Posteriormente busqué en la web por esos sitios que conocemos y compré un bote de 100 ml. De eso hace como 3 años y aún tengo la mitad del bote.


----------



## J.J.Dandy (Jun 23, 2019)

Hola, buenas noches!!!
Hola frica!!! Gracias por tu respuesta.
Creo que voy a comprarlo en uno de esos sitios web, me veo dando vueltas por aquí y por allí para terminar comprándolo por la web.
Saludos y buen día!!!!


----------



## 0iluj (Jul 26, 2019)

Hola, se malogro la bateria de mi inversor, alguien sabe de cuantos amperios hora es?, el señor que me lo vendio me dijo que era de 43, pero tengo dudas?

Les dejo la foto demlas caracteristicas técnicas de la batería


----------



## Scooter (Jul 27, 2019)

Pues como no lo pones es difícil de adivinar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2019)

Parece que están empeñados en confundir a la gente . . . Bateria Capsa 7LBI-36I 450

Capacidad de arranque es la máxima que daría a un burro de arranque durante . . .  10 segundos ¿?

450 A con calor , 360 A a 10 ºC y 280 A a -18ºC

Por las dimensiones parece ser que su capacidad sería desde 30 (lo mas probable . . .  ) a 55 Ah *a lo sumo.*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 27, 2019)

No sé, yo diría que según modelo.....
36Ah/450A
Y como dice Dosmetros, por tamaño....


----------



## Scooter (Jul 28, 2019)

480Ah casi me muero de risa.
48 ya irá bien.


----------



## J.J.Dandy (Ago 24, 2019)

Hola, buenas tardes desde Murcia (España)¡¡¡
Ya hace un tiempo que inicié este hilo para pedir ayuda/consejo sobre mi SAI.
He estado liado y no he podido sacar tiempo para hacer lo que me aconsejaron. 
He conseguido alcohol isopropílico a través de la web y este finde, lo he vuelto a desmontar; revisar carga de baterías y limpiar con el acohol y una brocha la placa.

Os subo una foto de cómo quedó. 










Por cierto, hace poco tiempo que cargué las baterías (cuando inicié este hilo) y ya no estaban a plena carga. El cargador de baterías que tengo no lleva medidor incorporado (CTEK MXS 5.0 Cargador de Batería Totalmente Automático) ; lleva unas luces que pasan de 1 a 7; cuando llega al 7, ya estaría totalmente cargado. Pues al conectarlo estaba en el 3. No sé interpretar qué % de carga quiere decir ese 3, pero para el poco tiempo que hace que las cargué, me esperaba que marcasen un valor más alto cuando las puse a cargar. Quizás es normal que estén a ese nivel de carga cuando pasa un tiempo desde que se cargan.

He pensado en ponerle un ventilador para enfriar un poco el transformador; pero no sé si no serviría para mucho (además del ruido que meterá).

 Muchas gracias de nuevo a los compañeros que me echaron una mano¡¡¡   Gracias a todos¡¡¡¡

Saludos¡¡


----------

